# How long do you boil driftwood?



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

If you use your own driftwood, how long should you boil it? ARe there any other methods of treating your own driftwood?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

depending on the size of the dirftwood you can boil it for a few minutes or if its larger you can get a trashcan a 35 gallon one and fill it up half and put it in there for a week or so.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It also depends on how badly tannins are leaching out. I boil typically for 15-20 minutes and if a lot of tannins are present, will empty pot add fresh water and repeat until water remains fairly clear.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Be careful when boiling,if its a small piece only for a couple of minutes and it is better to get the water boiled first then add,i have mine sitting in a pale with some peroxide soaking.I couldn't boil the piece because the piece was to large


----------

